# Angeln in Norwegen vom Ufer



## DesoxyMo (26. Juli 2011)

*....*

.....


----------



## DesoxyMo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen vom Ufer*

.....


----------



## DesoxyMo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen vom Ufer*

......


----------



## baitman (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen vom Ufer*

Servus,

Spinnfischen vom Ufer ist in Norwegen auch lustig, vor allem Makrelen am mittleren Spinngerät, die gehn ab wie ein Zäpfchen.
Evtl. steigt auch ein Pollack ein.
Und Grundrute für Plattfische nicht vergessen.
Viel Spaß und dickes Petri 
Tobi


----------



## Jetblack (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen vom Ufer*

Antonio hat's schon gesagt, aber es ist wirklich wichtig!!

Such Dir einen Platz, wo Du SICHER stehen kannst, und den Fisch auch landen, ohne einen Abgang hinzulegen.

In den Fjorden kann man jederzeit vom Ufer auch mal einen Meterfisch haken - bloß wenn Du 5m über der Wasserlinie stehtst und nicht runter kommst, dann wird der Fisch noch grösser ... und Deine Nase länger, wenn Du Dir sie nicht bei einem Üblen Absturz gebrochen hast.

Eine mittlere und eine schwere "Spinne" mit Pilkern/Blinkern von 20-200 g sind schon universell einsetzbar - zur Not auch zum Grundangeln mit Fischfetzen, Rekern oder Würmern. Dann brauchst Du die 4m Rute nicht zwingend (kann aber dennoch in einigen Fällen sinnvoll sein).


----------



## LeineAngler93 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen vom Ufer*

Hey,

Ich bin gestern aus Norwegen wieder gekommen und habe auch das Fischen vom Ufer probiert. Wir hatten zwar ein Boot, ich war trotzdem öfters mit der Sipnnrute unterwegs.

zum Gerät:

Sportex BlackStream in 2,70 M und -40 Gr. Wurfgewicht
Shimano Technium 3000 FSB
Und irgendeine Fireline mit ~7-9 Kilo Tragkraft

Ich habe dann mit Gummifischen und Meerforellenblinkern/wobblern gefischt. Vom Ufer aus habe ich nur mit den Meerforellenködern gefangen, dazu aber gleich mehr. 
Die Hauptbeute waren Makrelen, die auch in ordentlichen Größen vorkamen, ein riesiger Spaß sage ich dir. Dagegen sind Forellen und Barsche garnichts! 
Über dem Meerforellenköder habe ich dann eine Springerfliege montiert, dann hatte man ab und zu auch mal eine Doublette. 
Ach ja, auch 2 Hornhechte haben sich in meine Tasche verirrt.

Vom Ufer habe ich alles von Bootsalegern und Molen aus gefangen, da habe ich mich ein bisschen an einheimischen Anglern orientiert.

Aber auch vom Boot klappt das mit dem Spinnfischen ganz gut, hier gab's auch wieder Makrelen und Köhler.

Makrelenschwärme haben wir mit dem Echolot gesucht und eher am Rand in flachem Wasser gefunden. 
Da wir mit dem Echolot nicht klar gekommen sind (wir sind Neulinge auf dem Gebiet), haben wir vor steil abfallenden Klippen auf Köhler gefischt, ohne Echos auf dem Bildschrim zu sehen. Hat auch geklappt, 5 Meter vom Ufer entfernt war es teilweise schon 50-60 Meter tief und wir haben so in 10-25 Metern Tiefe gefangen. 
Auch bei 120-150 Metern Wassertiefe haben wir im Mittelwasser gefangen, das sollte vom Ufer aber unerreichbar sein. 
Die Köhler waren bis 60 cm groß, also keine Riesen. Dennoch, unterschätzen darf man sie nicht, meine Ausrüstung hatte damit schon ganz schön zu kämpfen. Das nächste Mal werde ich mit stärkerem Gerät anrücken. 

Auf Makrelen habe ich nur mit "harten" Ködern gefischt, weil sie bei den Gummis sofort die Schwänze abgerissen haben, ohne sich zu haken. Also wäre das nur verschwendung gewesen. 

Ich hoffe, dir weitergeholfen zu haben,

Nils


----------



## DesoxyMo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen vom Ufer*

......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen vom Ufer*

Passende Köder (Pilker, Blinker) bekommst Du vor Ort in jedem Sportgeschäft. 
Die Montage zum Grundfischen muss auch nicht besonders ausgefallen sein. Ich hänge das Blei, meist so um die 100g, einfach zusammen mit dem Vorfach in den Wirbel der Hauptschnur ein, als Haken benutze ich 1/0-2/0'er Butthaken. 

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen und erfolgreichen Urlaub.:m


----------



## DesoxyMo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen vom Ufer*

......


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Norwegen vom Ufer*



antonio schrieb:


> is richtig stuffel nur sind die preise wenn es ein tourigebiet ist schon manchmal ganz schön heftig dort.
> wir wissen ja auch nicht wo es hingehen soll, in manchen gegenden dort findet man außer nem tante emma laden nix.
> 
> antonio



Naja, ganz so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Wenn man das Geld für eine Norwegenreise hat wird es an 10 oder 20€ für ein paar Pilker/Blinker auch nicht scheitern. 
Es geht ja nicht gleich darum den gesamten Laden leer zu kaufen.
Auf der anderen Seite sind selbst kleine Supermärkte, Tante Emma Läden, recht gut bestückt. Zumindst was das Nötigste betrifft.


----------

